# Royal Canning Jar



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 9, 2013)

I pulled this huge jar out about 5 months ago and I was surprised that I got it whole. And since then, I have found little info on the bottle. Here's a pic of the jar itself. 

 Sorry for the poor pics...it has some thin embossing.


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 9, 2013)

A pic of the crown. It has R O Y A L across the middle of it.


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 9, 2013)

The rest of the embossing on the front. 

 Trade Mark/ Full Measure/ Registered/ 1/2 Gallon


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's the base. Sorry that it's hard to read. It says: A.C. Smalley & Co. - Boston and New York - Patented April 1986.


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Mar 9, 2013)

A little more about the bottle: There is a seam but it fades by time it reaches the neck. It's also a seal jar not a screw top. 

 Thanks guys for the replies!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 9, 2013)

A.G. Smalley & Co. were very successful producers of a number of bottles, particularly for fruit and whiskey.  Your Royal fruit jar is one of their most commonly found jars.  Since it has a ground lip, I would date it from 1896-1910.  It is a nice jar that I would be happy to dig myself, but in mint condition usually sells for $5-10. 
 Keep up the digging, the jar is a sign you're in a good spot!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Agreed, it's a very nice but reletively common jar.


----------

